# Buying a good driver- will it make that much difference?



## KJT123 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys.

I currently have a Wilson driver, it came with a package set, and was wondering whether buying a good driver (Â£100+) would help that much? I'm currently hitting my drives about 220-240, how much extra distance would a driver such as the taylormade burner super fast 2.0 get compared to my current one? 

Cheers


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Oct 2, 2012)

A good bigger branded name could/might help you that bit extra.Are you accurate a lot? If so then why change as your hitting a nice distance to me....accuracy is MORE important than distance.
Having said that I started with a Top Flite driver and compared to the other drivers ive used (Calloway BB,Taylor Made Burner 2009 and Taylor Made Superfast 2010 there is a huge quality difference.Also you can get very good used big name drivers for less than Â£100.

Kev


----------



## Wolfman (Oct 2, 2012)

Buy an old Ping G2 driver 10.5 or 11.5 deg reg shaft second hand on ebay circa Â£50


As good as modern drivers without the cost, i have one as my spare


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 2, 2012)

KJT123 said:



			Hi guys.
I currently have a Wilson driver, it came with a package set, and was wondering whether buying a good driver (Â£100+) would help that much? I'm currently hitting my drives about 220-240, how much extra distance would a driver such as the taylormade burner super fast 2.0 get compared to my current one? 
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

240 is good distance it will give you a shot at virtually all par 4's. 
We all like a new shiney whether it actually helps I'm not sure maybe a full custom fit might but the biggest boost is in your head new club new found confidence.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2012)

It depends on whether you are accurate or not and if you have a repeatable swing. You don't say how long you've been playing but C/F may make a difference in terms of picking a shaft to work for your swing. I've had C/F and off the shelf and the biggest issue with a fitting is the guy will only be able to fit based on the swing that day. If you are still learning or having lessons to improve your game then the swing and technique may change which could impact the long term results


----------



## CMAC (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd take a slightly different slant and say it's not so much a good driver but one that suits/fits you and your swing.

I realise thats a bit glib but what I mean is don't just buy a Â£100+ driver because it's a big brand name and marketed well, get down to AG or your pro and try a few out, AG have quite a few second hand drivers that were 200+ when they came out.

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Oct 2, 2012)

The Burner 2.0 is a good club, get down AG or DG and demo one mate to see for yourself.


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 3, 2012)

I can relate to the OP original question.  I had a wilson package set when I started out.  The driver was the first piece of that set that got replaced.

I went for the SQ Dymo Driver - Â£80 and the difference in quality was very noticeable.  I picked the wrong shaft though and went for Stiff instead of a regular.

The version I had DCI?, the shaft was very soft.  Couldnt get the ball to go straight and I struggled with it.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Oct 3, 2012)

I took up golf 2 years ago now and didn't have a driver for a few months. I then bought a second hand Ping G5 from ebay for c. Â£70 - it's a fantastic club. It's feasible that an R11 or a RBZ or a G20 might be fractionally better, but I very much doubt the margins would be sufficient to make it worth spending the cash - better off buying lessons!

I'd agree with those that have said to head down to AG and try a few out, the one near me had a few second hand drivers for me to try including a TM R9 that I enjoyed greatly. I would say that there is better value to be had on ebay when it comes to second hand clubs, but being able to try before you buy is very important - particularly for someone that already hits quite nicely with their current driver.


----------



## drutz (Oct 3, 2012)

The right driver is more important than the most expensive I think. As has been said you need a driver to suit your swing. I have just started to use a driver and it was down to my pro getting my swing consistant enough to be able to use it rather than buying an expensive driver that says I'll be hitting marvellous 250 yard drives. If you can't hit it consistantly straight, extra distance makes no difference. 220-240 yards with a drive is great distance and if your hitting it straight make sure the next driver you get suits your swing, not just because they promise you extra yards.


----------



## gripitripit (Oct 3, 2012)

Few bargains here. 
Buy both...they flog one you don't like. 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?46171-FOR-SALE-Few-Items-Grab-a-Bargain


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a Forgan that was given to me about 18months ago and try as I may, I can't get the ball to leave the club long or straight.
So this weekend I got my first driver out, which is an old Slazenger from Sports Direct. You know the ones they cost about a tenner.


 Well I hit this long, straight and it has fantastic flight EVERY TIME. 

Just goes to show it doesn't matter about the quality of the club that counts. All that matters is if the club suits you or not.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a Callaway Diablo Octane Black (sounds better than it is) driver that I bought 6 / 8 months back. It's my first driver. I went to a lesson Monday and told my pro that I was having trouble with it, and that I don't think its the right one for me. He told me it's a nice driver, not the best but not the worst. He then showed me how to hit then thing - most say you should swing each club the same, but he slightly adjusted me for my driver and suddenly things were going fantastically. 

I would suggest that you have a lesson focused on your driver first, to make sure the swing is good!


----------



## Fader (Oct 3, 2012)

So the question is: *Buying a good driver- will it make that much difference?

*Firstly let me answer the question with a question: What do you class as a good driver? 

Is it:

A) Something of a well known brand with high price tag, e.g Callaway, Nike, TM, Cobra, Titleist et al

Or is it:

B) *Something that regardless of its branding and marketing hype, really suits you and your swing whether it costs Â£10 or Â£310.

*I'd say go with option B and find something that suits you regardless of cost or what others think of you, as often in this game the need to have the top rated branding to fit the sterotypical golfer we see throughout clubs overrides the actual ability to use or be suited to what is bought (if that makes sense)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

KJT123 said:



			Hi guys.

Wondering whether buying a good driver (Â£100+) would help that much?
		
Click to expand...

The head would help, getting the right shaft will.


----------



## User 105 (Oct 3, 2012)

I've got to agree with most of the advice above. 

The only thing I'd add is try a few different drivers over a period of about a month and try to whittle it down to 1-2 that you feel are good for you, then go get fitted. I always do this with new clubs now. 

As I think Homer said, if you base it on how you are swinging that day you could get a completely wrong setup if you don't have a consistent swing. The amount of clubs I've brought in the past based on how well I hit it at the shop, then only to take it out on the course and just couldn't get on with it has taught me that valuable lesson.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 4, 2012)

I've tried and owned quite a few drivers and to be honest if I picked the Callway FT3 which I owned 4 years ago and the 2012 Nike VR Pro which I use  now, the difference in distance isn't as great as some may think despite the advances in technology. I've tried stiif shafts and regular and different lofts and obe thing you will find is that one manufacturers stiff shaft is another manufacturers regular. It is the same with lofts as I hit my 10.5 degree Nike lower that a 9.5 degree Ping.

With regard to cheap drivers v expensive in my old set of clubs which is kept at my brother in-laws in the North East I bought a Â£12 Dunlop Loco from sports direct several years ago. It is very easy to use and in terms of distance it's not bad and only loses out by around 15 yds on an average drive but up to 20 yds on a very good drive. 

One of my playing partners has just replaced his Â£10 Golden Bear Driver which he has used for years with a Ping G15 and for the first two weeks he really struggled with the Ping desite doing weel with it on the AG monitor. He has now started hitting it well and like my Dunlop is seeing a 15-20 yard increase in distance on good shots.

My advice would be to your local pro, explain your dilema and ask if you could try a few drivers to compare them with your current one. If there is very little difference book a lesson with the pro to improve your technique.

Also you don't have to pay alot for a good driver as there are plenty on ebay or in the classifieds for Â£50 upwards. If you buy a good branded one at a good price you can often sell it without losing money. It may also be worth asking your playing partners if you can have a try of their drivers just to see if they suit you.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 4, 2012)

Fader said:



			So the question is: *Buying a good driver- will it make that much difference?

*Firstly let me answer the question with a question: What do you class as a good driver? 

Is it:

A) Something of a well known brand with high price tag, e.g Callaway, Nike, TM, Cobra, Titleist et al

Or is it:

B) *Something that regardless of its branding and marketing hype, really suits you and your swing whether it costs Â£10 or Â£310.

*I'd say go with option B and find something that suits you regardless of cost or what others think of you, as often in this game the need to have the top rated branding to fit the sterotypical golfer we see throughout clubs overrides the actual ability to use or be suited to what is bought (if that makes sense)
		
Click to expand...

But you forgot to add the REAL question too. How much difference do you want it to make. 

Is 20yards a decent enough difference? 30? 40? And then there's the 'How much are you prepared to pay for those distances' question. 

I don't believe you'd get the 40yds without significant cost from lessons - in addition to your hardware purchase, but 20-30 would feel possible - even without knowing anything about you/your swing.

And finding a reasonable set-up of both head and shaft is the key imo. As others have posted, the entire Ping line is pretty top-notch and the shafts are consistent across the series too. A trip to AG/DG to audition the G20 would be a good way to check them out. FWIW, I think G2 was a revelation!; G5 a disappointment - only because it was not much, if any, of an improvement; G10 was another (small) step forward; G15 best of the lot (including G20 which is too fussy for me).


----------



## Fader (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			But you forgot to add the REAL question too. How much difference do you want it to make. 

Is 20yards a decent enough difference? 30? 40? And then there's the 'How much are you prepared to pay for those distances' question. 

I don't believe you'd get the 40yds without significant cost from lessons - in addition to your hardware purchase, but 20-30 would feel possible - even without knowing anything about you/your swing.

And finding a reasonable set-up of both head and shaft is the key imo. As others have posted, the entire Ping line is pretty top-notch and the shafts are consistent across the series too. A trip to AG/DG to audition the G20 would be a good way to check them out. FWIW, I think G2 was a revelation!; G5 a disappointment - only because it was not much, if any, of an improvement; G10 was another (small) step forward; G15 best of the lot (including G20 which is too fussy for me).
		
Click to expand...

Can't say I really get your point! I didn't mention anything about increased distance, merely that the cost of driver is in effect irrelevant as it only matters which driver suits you best. Whether that be a cost of a fiver or five hundred quid (exageration on prices but you get my drift)

If pure distance is all people are seeking then surely something like the Cleveland range or TM are ideal because of the seriously lightweights they come in at.

As for the Ping Ranges. I wasn't playing when the G2, G5, or G10 hit the shelves. The G15 I did try out when I was in pursuit of a new driver but I found the G20 to be the better club for me. Which takes me back to my original point of find the one that suits you individually the best.

Any new club will only make a real difference if you pick the one that suits you.


----------



## TheJezster (Oct 4, 2012)

I think I could possibly add some value to this thread.

I started playing 2 summers ago, so around 26 months back.  I really enjoyed it so bought myself a starter set of clubs (the Wilsons in my signature).  Brilliant choice, they were perfect, just what I needed.

Around 3/4 months ago I changed my clubs, I bought some Mizuno irons at a great price and was also offered a free Callaway fitting at AG so took it up.  Loved the clubs at the fitting so bought a driver, 4 wood and hybrid.  Callaway RAZR Black.  I cant recommend them enough.

Now, this replaced my Wilson driver and other clubs.  Has it made any difference in distance?  No not really.  The only reason I've increased my distance a little is because my timing has got a little better.  There is nothing wrong with the Wilson clubs, I still have them.  I'd still be happily using them if I didnt have the opportunity to get the new clubs and couldnt afford to do it.

So if its extra distance you want, from my experience, a simple club change probably wont help.  Continuing to work on your swing, and getting your timimg better will.

I had a wood lesson with our pro last year and this helped enourmously.  See if you can do the same.

Also, you hear a lot of people say practise makes perfect.  Thats utter bollocks!  PERFECT practice makes perfect.  Just hitting it incorrectly time and time again wont really do anything for you.  well ok, it might make you fed up ;-)


----------



## Baldyeagle (Oct 4, 2012)

KJT123 said:



			Hi guys.

I currently have a Wilson driver, it came with a package set, and was wondering whether buying a good driver (Â£100+) would help that much? I'm currently hitting my drives about 220-240, how much extra distance would a driver such as the taylormade burner super fast 2.0 get compared to my current one? 
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if this is a breach of posting rules (if so my apologies all round) but if you do decide to go for a TM Burner Superfast 2.0, I've got one sitting in my garage that I'd be happy to move on - 10.5 reg shaft


----------



## Fsamuel (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a taylor made R11 and it has definitely made a difference to my game and am now hitting 220-240 drives rather than 200-220 it has also miraculously improved my accuracy.


----------



## MGL (Oct 20, 2012)

I think you would benefit from a better quality one, although 220-240 yards is plenty long PROVIDING its on relatively short stuff!

I wouldn't get too wrapped up in all the latest Â£300 plus drivers stuff/marketing thats out there because most of it just that - marketing! The one thing that the big name brands have in common is the need to shift new stuff EVERY year - do you really think there was much new in the R11s as opposed to the R11? And for me, the R9 is a better head than the R11 anyway. 

Going second hand would in my opinion be a good next step - something like a G10 or R9 Supertri or the R9 460, etc can be picked up for sensible money and these are good heads (not an R9 though - much smaller than the R9 460)

Then spend some time with someone who knows what they are doing re: swing speed, your tempo, how aggressive your swing is, where you release or put the power on in your swing, etc. They can help you find a good quality second hand shaft via ebay, suited to your swing.

That shaft in combination with a good quality second hand head would be a massive improvement on what you have now.

The other thing to consider is length - most drivers come standard now at 46", which is too long for most people. There is a reason that the average driver length on tour is 44.5" - and thats accuracy. Its no good hitting one in every ten shots 330 yards. Try one at 44.5" or shorter.


----------

